# Heavy drinkers?



## NikkiS (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All,
My Vizsla (Hemi) is my first dog, so I have nothing to base this on, but a few other people have commented that he drinks a lot of water. I personally don't think he does drink a lot, especially as he tends to be on the go quite a lot.. he's 6 months old so is a bundle of energy! He is also fed on a dry food (Barking Heads) which may contribute. People that have commented own a Chihuahua... so I don't think they can really compare! But others who have commented have owned Weimaraners and Dobermans, which are more comparable. Are the Vizslas known to drink more than other similar sized breeds?
I am thinking of measuring his water out each day, and then seeing what is left when he goes to bed, but I suspect he is drinking around 1 litre a day.
Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't know if it's a vizsla thing or an age thing or a diet thing, but Scout was also a water guzzler up until 5.5 months old. At that time I changed her to a raw diet, so she was getting a lot more moisture in her food. Before that she would seek out any available water source, like watering cans or the trays under potted plants. I mean I would take her out and she would race over to her chosen watering hole, gulp for a couple minutes, do her business, and race back to the water before coming inside. I think it's just the typical vizsla zeal they have for everything they do. She definitely drank a lot more than the other dogs in her puppy class, or maybe it just seemed that way because she was SO loud and her beard got it everywhere. 

Do you ever soak his food in water or broth? Just curious.


----------

